#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-23
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi Neo31  have a good day
<Neo31> morning Kilos
<Neo31> thx a lot
<Neo31> same 2 u
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  elacheche
<nlsthzn> o/
<elacheche> Hi guys!
<Neo31> yo elacheche
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ssup
<elacheche> Yo Neo31.. Never ask that question on Mondays x(
<Neo31> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-24
<Kilos> morning africa
 * eebrah waves
<Padroni> hi eebrah
<Kilos> hi eebrah
<Kilos> the world needs to slow down a bit, everyone is too busy
<Kilos> morning ongolaBoy
<eebrah> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> stickyboy  have you retired?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-25
<Kilos> helloooo africa
 * R0ok_ fistbumps everyone in this channel
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-26
<Kilos> good morning africa
<Kilos> hi R0ok_
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> neo also on leave?
<Kilos> Neo31  wb
 * Neo31 is back :)
<Neo31> ^_ yo Kilos how are you doing
<Neo31> #Drupal #Camp #Tunis is coming #soon! SHARE and spread the word on social media to get international traction! http://t.co/XTH6Dy5du8
<Kilos> im good ty
<Kilos> where have you been
<Neo31> stuck at work
<Neo31> it's getting intense lately
<Kilos> whew
<Neo31> i'm delivering the project in the next few weeks
<Kilos> seems the same prob is everywhere
<Kilos> noone has time anymore
<Neo31> sorry didn't notice that xchat got closed like two days ago maybe
<Neo31> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well get the project behind you then we can go on
<Neo31> hhh we can go on anyway, i will not give up on this
<Neo31> i'm just gonna be more busy during the day
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i tried to find burkino faso and ubuntu-ci but no reply yet
<Kilos> mailed some guy in france that helps ubuntu groups that speak french in africa
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> some of our members have contacts with ubuntu-fr
<Neo31> but what kind of help do we need from them exactely?
<Kilos> he is a contact person for one of those i tried to find, so hopefully he will know where the rest are
<Neo31> ah good
<Neo31> i see
<Neo31> hope he gets us some contacts
<Kilos> yeah im waiting for his mail
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> remind him in few days if u get no reply
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-27
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy  Neo31
<Neo31> morning Kilos
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> how r u doing today?
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Neo31> good :)
<Neo31> hello Padroni
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> there are new guys on the chan :)
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> Kilos, i have two quick questions :)
<Neo31> let's start with the non technical one :)
<Kilos> im waiting for you guys to find and bring more
<Kilos> shoot
<Neo31> do you know any drupal guys in africa ?
<Kilos> nope
<Neo31> we are organizing the drupal camp thing and it might be good to get in touch with other drupal guys around africa
<Neo31> hum ok
<Neo31> in case you get to know someone please tell me about it
<Kilos> might be some in the za channel
<Kilos> ask there
<Neo31> the other thing is about custom ubuntu CDs
<Neo31> what do you recommend for that
<Neo31> there was the ubuntu-builder package
<Kilos> i still use remastersys
<Neo31> but it is not available on trusty anymore
<Neo31> hum, is that easy or complicated to use Kilos ?
<Kilos> very easy
<Neo31>  (i will ask later on za thx )
<Neo31> good Kilos
<Kilos> but also not supported anymore
<Neo31> there is uck
<Neo31> also
<Neo31> do u think remastersys is better option (easier with most of the features)
<Kilos> remastersys made an iso of your working system
<Neo31> ah remastersys isn't supported anymore?
<Kilos> ya but you can get the code still too i think
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> so my guess is that uck is the supported thing but remastersys is easier and still works fine
<Neo31> thx Kilos :)
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> remastersys is so easy anyone can do it
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> thx a lot for the advice Kilos
<Kilos> yw hope you get it
<Neo31> have u heard of the MX4 ?
<Neo31> it's been confirmed now
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> what is it
<Kilos> spotty  tell neo31 to ping Padroni about drupal
<spotty> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell Neo31 on freenode
<Kilos> Padroni  you see this channel?
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> Saw you command the bot
<Padroni> very cool
<Kilos> Neo31  say what help you need
<Kilos> with drupal that is
<Neo31> yeah
<spotty> Neo31: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell neo31 to ping Padroni about drupal" 27 minutes and 50 seconds ago
<Neo31> i need some contacts
<Neo31> drupal guys around africa
<Neo31> ah ok cool
<Neo31> ping Padroni
<Neo31> i'm told u r a drupal guy :) is that correct (or at least you do some drupal) :)
<Padroni> oh hi Neo31
<Padroni> I am more a pentester / hacker
<Padroni> but maybe I can help?
<Padroni> you can pvt me if you want
<Neo31> no it's fine here
<Padroni> ok
<Neo31> actually we are organizing the first drupal camp in africa
<Neo31> it's gonna be in north africa
<Neo31> and we are looking for guys who are interested to participate in the event from the international community
<Padroni> Well
<Padroni> I can participate in terms of security
<Padroni> but to be honest - Drupal is NOT my weapon of choice when making websites.
<Neo31> either by attending, doing workshops, helping with sponsoring or helping on the organization or as a point of contact in that country
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> i see Padroni :)
<Padroni> Give me the URL to a drupal site
<Padroni> and I can send you a list of vuln's on it
<Padroni> type of thing
<Padroni> but that will be my only contribution, unfortunately
<Neo31> that is a good thing
<Padroni> unless you folks need someone with a lot of years of cPanel support
<Neo31> any contribution is really welcome
<Padroni> coz that I can do as well
<Neo31> not sure about cpanel thing
<Padroni> where are you from?
<Neo31> Tunisia
 * Padroni meant he is very good with web hosting support
<Neo31> can I get your email address and maybe your phone in pm ?
<Padroni> padroni@outlook.com
<Neo31> yeah Padroni that is great :)
<Neo31> ouch this chan is logged
<Neo31> on the web
<Padroni> I don't care
<Neo31> careful what u share here
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> good
<Padroni> that is a disposable mail address
<Neo31> thanks anyway
<Padroni> I am fully aware that everything here is logged.
<Neo31> good :)
<nlsthzn> Hello Africa, tell me how you doing?
<Kilos> we moving like snails, everyone is too busy
<nlsthzn> such is life :)
 * nlsthzn is baby time bound >.<
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> enjoy
<nlsthzn> I try (when the sleep deprivation doesn't get to much :p)
<Kilos> they grow too quick
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> lol nlsthzn
<Neo31> should we avoid that ?
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> depends on you Neo31 :)
<Neo31> lol
<Kilos> takes guts and lots of patience and time, but worth it all
<Neo31> is it worth it (all the time and hassle) ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and its good to have an heir to leave your ferrarri to
<nlsthzn> to wreck your ferrarri :p
<Kilos> thats when you die man , then you dont care anymore
<Neo31> Kilos, I would take good care of your ferrarri and not wreck it. you can leave it to me if ur an heir will wreck it ;) haha
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i dont have even a bicycle
<Kilos> my last car was a 16v jetta that someone decided they needed more than me
<Neo31> that sucks
<Neo31> but it's ok :)
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> u can use my future car
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> haha
<Kilos> ty
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-28
<Kilos> morning africa
<superfly> evening, jibu
<jibu> afternoon
#ubuntu-africa 2015-03-01
<saoungoumi_> good sunday to all
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-27
<cbj> Bonjour Ubuntu-Africa /-)
<cbj> https://blog.nizarus.tn/2017/02/nous-cultivons-notre-jardin-de-services-libres-open-tunisia
<Kilos> bonjour cbj
<Kilos> and helloooo  africa
<elacheche> Hello kilos & Africa :)
 * Kilos waves to elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<cbj> On va etendre l'initiative sur notre bon vieux continant ;)
<theShirbiny> elacheche: o/
<elacheche> o/ theShirbiny
<backbox> ...
<Kilos-> ...
#ubuntu-africa 2017-03-01
<CraigZim> Morning All
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> and helloooooo africa
<theShirbiny> Morning CraigZim Kilos o/
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<CraigZim> eish been busy hi all
<Kilos> busy is good CraigZim
<Kilos> only busy dying is bad
<zipper> Kilos: Sup?
<Kilos> just another day zipper and by you?
<zipper> I't ok kilos
<CraigZim> ROFL
<zipper> :)
<zipper> How do I make google slides scroll left and right and such?
#ubuntu-africa 2017-03-04
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<poppingtonic> If you do machine learning using Facebook's FastText and want to do things with Swahili, I've made a set of pre-trained vectors that you can download here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B96FnYrZ4SRITHVBbmh6VXlLUms
#ubuntu-africa 2018-02-28
<zipper> Do people talk here? Hello
<elacheche> zipper: No one did for a long time.. How are you friend
<zipper> elacheche: I live :) how about you?
<zipper> I was in Uganda for a while and met a ton of South Africans
<zipper> Nice people
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> I am alive tooo x)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi guyds
<Kilos> guys as well
